# Any thoughts on the Sony SS-M9 speakers?



## jon96789 (Mar 21, 2013)

I was able to get two pairs of NOS Sony SS-M9 speakers for $500 at a store closeout. They are big, ungainly and heavy at 150lbs each. Any ideas on these speakers? I read a favorable review on Stereophile.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

You got some good speakers.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

So you got four Sony SS-M9 speakers for $500? That's a killer deal on some very good speakers.


----------



## jon96789 (Mar 21, 2013)

Actually, they sound pretty good... I have to change some of the speaker mounting bolts... Looks like they arestarting to corrode or rust, other than that, no issues. The highs seem a bit soft, bit it could be my hearing.


----------

